# John Deere Model H Series 47 manure spreader



## IpFReely (3 mo ago)

Purchased this model H series 47 manure spreader for 200 bucks on Craigslist from a horse farm in San Luis Obispo Ca. Little rough but it has potential. Not looking to fully restore it just getting it operational again. Does anyone happen to have wheels that are not rotted out for sale? The one in the photo has holes in it & the other side ….. well not much left of it just the spokes. I’ll post a few more photos of it when I get outside


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Ip, welcome to the tractor forum.

Contact Bill Doyle for old JD spreader parts [email protected]









Ground Drive Manure Spreader Parts


Bill, I picked up a model L and Have not had the chance to get into it but do know I will need parts key 9, and 12, two each for the widespread. That's just for starters. Do you have these? Danom, I should have anything you need for your "L". E-mail me at [email protected] I hope we...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## IpFReely (3 mo ago)




----------

